# Ace Combat 7 will now be available on Xbox and PC



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great news today, imo arguably the best flight game Xbox ever had will no longer be a PS4 exclusive and will be available to Xbox One and PC.

Link below.
http://www.dualshockers.com/2017/01/26/ace-combat-7-no-longer-ps4-exclusive-coming-to-xbox-one-pc/

Genuinely cannot wait for this as I was about to buy a PS4 mainly for this game!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Any release date yet?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

LeadFarmer said:


> Any release date yet?


Unfortunately other than "2017" nope  hopefully soon but I think it will be later in the year.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks good.

A brave man who goes into combat in the F104 Starfighter that is briefly in the clip tho ....


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Looks good.
> 
> A brave man who goes into combat in the F104 Starfighter that is briefly in the clip tho ....


Lol was thinking the same thing! As long as it's got the F14 and A10 (which it should) I'll be happy.


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

More news on this is due on the 11th of December. :thumb:

Really looking forward to playing this as it looks amazing!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Really?! When I pre-ordered it the release date 07/01...happy days if you’re correct

Edit: miss read your post, release date still slated for Jan (18th now)


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't wait to use my VR with this game and glad they are returning to their routes. Looks a lot like Squadron leader and that was immense, far better than any of the recent offerings. Stick to the fictional stories and it will be a winner.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazon still says January 18th 2019.

I got my hands on this game a few weeks ago and played it briefly, I wasn't particularly impressed to be honest. Graphics were poor and controls weren't very good. But hopefully this was because it was a pre release demo?


----------

